# Animation: Fire Tiger vs. Acid Panther



## Cloverleaf (Dec 3, 2012)

Fire Tiger Vs. Acid Panther

A symphony of music and visuals, Fire Tiger vs Acid Panther is a purely  visually aesthetic film, designed to compliment a striking drum track  created by Andre Bonetti.

SYNOPSIS: Fire Tiger is king of the  jungle, and eats magic fire berries to aid his hunting. He chases a lazy  boar, thinking it will be an easy meal. However, a dangerous enemy,  Acid Panther, has targeted the boar for herself. The two enchanted cats  tear up the jungle as they balance the task of hunting the same boar and  fighting each other off.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Pretty cool animation. The Acid-panther is surreal.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Personally, I loved it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 6, 2012)

WHY IS ACID NEON GREEN!!!! ITS ALWAYS GREEN!!!


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> WHY IS ACID NEON GREEN!!!! ITS ALWAYS GREEN!!!


*FUCK THE POLICE*


----------

